

Programmer Unemployment Rate - sun123
http://mobile.devx.com/DailyNews/programmer-unemployment-rate-at-1.8.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DevxLatestPublishedArticles+%28DevX%3A+Latest+Published+Articles%29#openExternal=true

======
dudul
> 1.8 percent for programmers and 1.3 percent for software developers

I don't get the difference. "Web developer" I can understand, but programmer
vs software developer I don't.

~~~
VOYD
Same here, unless they mean "lead" or "manager" in one of those two buckets.

